# Another, What Is It? Do You Need It?



## clownshack (Dec 18, 2015)

I got this in a lot a while back. Everything else is Atlas, Craftsman and Logan.
I tried for hours googling it....I bet someone here knows exactly what it is and needs one.
If you can tell me what it is and you need it,  I'll send it to you free of charge.
My best guess is a rest for a bench grinder.


----------



## aliva (Dec 18, 2015)

I tend to agree with you , the numbers could be the casting # or part #


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like it might be a tool rest for a bench grinder.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 18, 2015)

I agree with clueless  maby a tool rest
Thanks scruff


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 18, 2015)

A tool rest for sure!


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 18, 2015)

I know! I know ! it is a bic mechanical pencil.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 18, 2015)

base on the Art Deco decoration on the front it's probably going to be 1920's or 1930's vintage.


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Dec 18, 2015)

This is the tool stop for a grinder. Dibs if no one needs it!


----------



## clownshack (Dec 18, 2015)

Andy Rafferty said:


> This is the tool stop for a grinder. Dibs if no one needs it!


If you really want it Andy, you can have it, but I would really like to know what this originally came off of. 
If it could complete someones restoration...would make my day. 
 I can say it does not even come close to looking right on any of my craftsman block grinders or other vintage bench grinders I own. The angle is really wrong in the way it meets the stone...


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 18, 2015)

That could be for a belt grinder.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 18, 2015)

Dan_S said:


> base on the Art Deco decoration on the front it's probably going to be 1920's or 1930's vintage.




 I have seen that design on some brand of machine put can't place it right now.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 18, 2015)

Something off of grandma's Singer sewing machine?
(I have no clue, just threw that in)


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 21, 2015)

It's a Hoozee what's it. Looks like the one on a two inch belt grinder made by delta years ago.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jan 21, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> I know! I know ! it is a bic mechanical pencil.



ROFLMAO  Love it! Sounds like me!!!


----------

